# My GSD, Sable - not enough time



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Today, I helped Sable go to the Rainbow Bridge. Sable was eleven years old and had been adopted from our local shelter last October by my step-son at the reported age of ten years. She was vibrant and in great shape other than a respiratory bug. She spent six months living with my step-son and then came to live with my husband and me in April, just three months ago. In our home, she had a huge fenced backyard, multiple doggie doors, canine company and playmates and lots of time spent both indoors and outdoors at her choosing. About two weeks ago, she began to fail rapidly and I just could not let her continue to go by inches. When she became uncomfortable, I helped bring her peace. Godspeed my beloved Sable.



Shannon


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks to you and your son for taking in this senior girl. She was so very lucky to have been truly saved. I am very sorry for your loss, one that is a result of your big hearts.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. 

Rest in peace dear Sable.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Run free Sable. :rose:

Thank you, Shannon, for making her last year wonderful with a loving home. :hugs:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope you find some comfort in knowing that you gave Sable a loving home and let her go with dignity. She looked like a grand 'ol gal.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Shannon,

Thanks for giving that sweet old girl what were, without a doubt, the best months of her life. She left this world knowing that humans can be kind and also knowing that someone loved her. The old ones always seem to appreciate everything so much more. I think it is because they spent most of their lives waiting for a kind soul to enter their lives. Thank you and your son for being the kind souls to brighten her final days.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I remember Sable, I was so happy to read the first post about her. I wish she could have stayed with you longer. Thank you and your family for being there when she needed it most and giving her the best year of her life. I am very sorry for your loss.

Run free Miss Sable...


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Time with her was so short. Bless you for giving her such a good home, and for knowing when it was time to let her go. Always difficult, but we owe it to them to show our love right down to the end. I have felt the pain you have in your heart. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I"m so glad she got to spend the last of her time with such a wonderful home, also I'm glad you knew when to say goodbye it is always one of the hardest decisions to make. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i remember sable and her story too, and i'm so sorry to hear she's gone to the bridge...but thank you so much (again) for caring for her, what a beautiful girl and sweet soul she was. many blessings to you and your family.

rest in peace, sweet girl sable.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving her a loving home and for not letting her suffer. Rest In Peace sweet Sable.


----------



## steaminz (Apr 15, 2010)

It takes extra special people to help an older freind. Thank you for that. We can only imagine what it means to them. I want to believe that look in their eyes is one of love for you.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

RIP Sable, run free


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Sable - my rescued eleven year old GSD*

Thank you everyone. Although Sable only lived with me for three short months, I am the one who picked her up from my vet's office when the shelter dropped her off there. I visited with her frequently while she lived with my mother-in-law and stepson. I was quite taken by this lovely dog who, without any challenges, walked in to my home with eight other dogs and settled in quietly. As always, I believe that the rescues are very thankful. 

Shannon


----------

